# car problems



## jim baird (Mar 9, 2010)

Hardly relevant but hotly off-topical, a thought occured to me this AM hearing about the guy whose Toyota ran wild on him in CA.

Some think the problems lie in electronic controls.  Computer chips etc control much of the electronic components.  Have we reached a time when malicious computer programs are being sneaked into automotive software, the same way that viruses plague the internet?

Just a thought, but I am not (at least noone tells me so) a paranoid type.


----------



## packsaddle (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: car problems

If so, the UAW is likely responsible.


----------



## jim baird (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: car problems

I was thinking more like maybe some disgruntled former Yugo employees.


----------



## docgj (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: car problems

I was ready(almost) to replace my 2003 Ranger this spring with a Toyota Tundra. I think I'm going to wait a year to see how this plays out. Seems everyday there is another report of a Toyota running wild. My gut is telling to stick with Ford. My Ranger is now at 200,000 plus miles and still going strong. Just normal maintenance.

docgj


----------



## Gene Boecker (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: car problems

Aw come on people!  The problem is that the gremlin from the Twilight Zone movie hasn't been seem in years and is finally making his presence known once more.     

Seriously?  I'm going with the electronics as well.


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: car problems

:lol:

from planes to trains and now automobiles.


----------



## jim baird (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: car problems

Actually, what we are seeing is the formerly dreaded Y2K phenomenon coming into effect 10 yrs late.


----------



## JBI (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: car problems

What I don't get is why the drivers' don't just take it out of gear? Seems logical to me.


----------



## conarb (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: car problems

I don't understand that either, in 1960 I was driving a new GMC V6 (the first U.S. V6) down out of Tioga Pass leaving Yosemite, the truck had a 3-speed shift on the column, was 2-wheel drive and had a bench seat, my mother-in-law was sitting in the middle, it started to snow and that road is so bad that they still close it during the winter, as all know we Californians don't know how to drive in the snow, my mother-in-law looked over the edge and panicked, stiffened straight ramming her foot on top of my foot on the accelerator pedal, as the truck started to go out of control I took my left foot and pushed in the clutch, pushed the gear shift into neutral and the truck slid to a stop with the front bumper hanging over a shear drop off, we seemed to sit there forever with the motor racing and me hollering at her to take her foot off my foot, the more the motor raced the more she pushed on my foot, I finally turned the key off.  When I think back if that truck had plunged over the cliff nobody would have known what happened other than that the truck went out oif control. 

If I could manage all that not even knowing how to drive in the snow, other than using the brake very little, why can't Toyota drivers today just slip their shift to neutral?  Maybe people who learn how to drive in a car with an automatic shift just don't think about what's going on? On the other hand maybe it's Toyota drivers?  Actually, from what I see it's Honda drivers who are the absolute worst drivers on the road.


----------



## JBI (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: car problems

conarb - Actually tiny, old Floridians are the worst; New Jersey drivers rank second. Californians are just nuts!  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## brudgers (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: car problems



			
				packsaddle said:
			
		

> If so, the UAW is likely responsible.


The only UAW shop within Toyota was their joint venture with GM in California.

It's being closed.

It manufactured Tundra's and Corolla's.


----------



## jim baird (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: car problems

ca

In our family we have three stick shift Hondas, one three on column truck and one automatic.

Last time I took the truck to the Jiffy-lube I had to crank it and move it cause the kid had never seen one.

It is hard to find manual anymore, but some of us are still wanting some modicum of control as we hurtle along at eighty or whatever.

A buddy had a 60's Saab that had a button that would kick the wheels free so you could coast without transmission.

What the truck drivers call a sweet GA overdrive.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: car problems



> old Floridians are the worst


Sorry John but there is no such thing as an old Floridian, they are just retired New Yorkers :lol:

Don't belive me just ask FW Williams.


----------



## JBI (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: car problems

mtlog - I know, where do you think they all go in the summer? We call them 'snowbirds' as they fly south for the winter.


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: car problems

MT,

That is so funny, I was just cutting and pasting JD's comment to say pretty much the same thing with exception to all the retired fire chiefs from Boston, NYFD and NJ :lol:

ConArb,

I would have truned the truck to the left and opened the passenger door before comming to my sudden stop, just to get enough momentum  

P.S. Before I left I called them Floridiots and was paid back when the whole hanging chad thing came about


----------



## Gene Boecker (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: car problems

Oh, that's the east coast of Florida (NY, NJ).  I-95 takes 'em right down there.  But on the west coast they drive in from Ohio, Michigan and Canada following I-75.  It just depends on your highway. . .


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: car problems

Or they don't want to pay the tolls on the wondeful FL Turnpike.


----------



## docgj (Mar 10, 2010)

Re: car problems

From what I read this morning...The Toyota's will not allow you to turn ignition off or shift the transmission to neutral above 20-25 MPH. I don't know if this is true of all new cars or just Toyota. No wonder people are freaking out when the car has a mind of it's own.

docgj


----------



## JBI (Mar 10, 2010)

Re: car problems

I'm not sure I would buy a car that couldn't be put in neutral at any speed...


----------



## texas transplant (Mar 10, 2010)

Re: car problems

I think that why I like my old, way out of fashion vehicles.   It can't have the gremlins get in the computer system (cause there ain"t one) and take over.

The other neat thing is I can work on them and don't need an electrical engineering and computer science degree or $50K worth the electronic equipment.


----------



## Kearney.200 (Mar 10, 2010)

Re: car problems

It's Sky Net :idea:


----------



## Big Mac (Mar 12, 2010)

Re: car problems

This may not be so funny.  I am scheduled to take a Preius to a training seminar next week.  Maybe you won't have to put up with me much longer.


----------



## conarb (Mar 13, 2010)

Re: car problems

Here is a really funny bit of advice on 





.


----------



## Alias (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: car problems

CA stated "as all know we Californians don't know how to drive in the snow".

Yep, I know.  I refuse to drive I-80 & Donner Pass in the winter.  Those Bay Area winter sports weekend warriors will run you off the road in the middle of a blizzard!  :lol:  I drive a little state road known as 299, where at least most of the drivers slow down for snow.

Seriously, I bought a gently used 2002 V-6 Dodge Dakota 2 wheel drive with five on the floor.  The salesman looked at me and informed me I needed an automatic and 4 wheel drive because of where I live.  Beep, wrong answer.  I informed him I drove cab in Chicago for over 3 years and knew how to drive in snow and ice.  He shut up and sold me the rig.

Sue, where the west still lives.


----------



## jim baird (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: car problems

I'm beginning to think the CA guy is like balloon boy's dad.


----------

